# B&q water based varnish..........



## Ebola Infected (Mar 20, 2009)

hi, can anyone please tell me if they have ever bought this varnish ? i see it gets recommended quite often, but i can't find it at my store and the staff look at me gone out when i ask them for it ! (4times ive been in there to get it) they don't know what im talking about and they keep trying to push there "satin finish oak varnish" on me (not very good for fake rocks and backgrounds) lol. if anyone can help me with more detail (so i know what im looking for) i would be very gretful. many thanks


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

check other shops or get yacht varnish


----------



## Ben-f (Mar 7, 2009)

In B&Q there should be a wood varnish and stain section have a look down there and they will have clear varnish in gloss satin and matte.


----------



## Ebola Infected (Mar 20, 2009)

*thanks for the replies.*

i have looked so many times, they have lots of gloss and satin but no matt. i will keep looking. cheers


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

tesco do it too


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

Ebola Infected said:


> i have looked so many times, they have lots of gloss and satin but no matt. i will keep looking. cheers


 a quick drying satin should be fine m8: victory:


----------

